# tombstone fonts



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

what are your favorite fonts to use I want to try carving them this year and cant decide


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I use san serif type fonts like Helvetica or Ariel. The serifs are a pain to get right.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I use Gypsy Curse, which you can get for free at dafonts.com


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Cooper Black works for me because it has nice rounded ends on the letters that work well with a moto-tool for carving.


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

*thanks*

looks ike Cooper Black is the most popular , now to find it ..:jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How on earth do I download these or any fonts??? Most places have a link you click on or a zipfile,...but once I load it onto my computer, how do I stick it in the list of fonts I have available to me to use in Word? (Yes,I'm simple & use Word).


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> How on earth do I download these or any fonts??? Most places have a link you click on or a zipfile,...but once I load it onto my computer, how do I stick it in the list of fonts I have available to me to use in Word? (Yes,I'm simple & use Word).


On a Windows PC, go to the start menu, then control panel. There should be a font icon. Click on that. It will open the fonts folder. Just drag the unzipped fonts to the font folder. They should appear the next time you open MS Word.

If you have a Mac, just drag the font file to the system folder. There will be a dialogue box confirming your action, click 'OK'. The fonts will be moved to the proper location. Or open the system folder, then drag the fonts to the fonts folder.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

dafont.com is a great site for free fonts. I've gone through their Gothic fonts and pulled quite a few. Just keep in mind that you want to keep readability and some of those fonts get a little bit crazy. I've also pulled some great free fonts from Chad Savage over at sinistervisions.com

On my tombstones, I've used Eccentric Std, Desdemona (filled in), RomeoDN, and Abaddon for my Cemetery sign. I cut out paper stencils for each, then trace and paint my letters and flourishes which can be a time-consuming pain (especially as my epitaphs get more elaborate), but totally worth the final look.

Good luck!


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

highbury said:


> dafont.com is a great site for free fonts. I've gone through their Gothic fonts and pulled quite a few. Just keep in mind that you want to keep readability and some of those fonts get a little bit crazy. I've also pulled some great free fonts from Chad Savage over at sinistervisions.com
> 
> On my tombstones, I've used Eccentric Std, Desdemona (filled in), RomeoDN, and Abaddon for my Cemetery sign. I cut out paper stencils for each, then trace and paint my letters and flourishes which can be a time-consuming pain (especially as my epitaphs get more elaborate), but totally worth the final look.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks I'll have a look at those , I know what you mean by time consuming drwing cutting traing and dremeling them out takes a long time but opefully worth the finished product .


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I print the names and epitaphs out...spray the back of the paper lightly with spray adhesive (Elmer's Multi-purpose)...wait 5 minutes...press it in place...then dremel right through the paper with a #569 1/16" cutter bit (it's actually a grout removal bit).

I used to do the trace and/or cut thing...but this is WAY faster. But I can really only effectively dremel the outlines through the paper. The paper tends to get in the way when trying to clear the insides of the letters. So after doing the outlines, I remove the paper, then clear the insides of the letters.


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

ouizul1 said:


> I print the names and epitaphs out...spray the back of the paper lightly with spray adhesive (Elmer's Multi-purpose)...wait 5 minutes...press it in place...then dremel right through the paper with a #569 1/16" cutter bit (it's actually a grout removal bit).
> 
> I used to do the trace and/or cut thing...but this is WAY faster. But I can really only effectively dremel the outlines through the paper. The paper tends to get in the way when trying to clear the insides of the letters. So after doing the outlines, I remove the paper, then clear the insides of the letters.


Il try that sounds like less work Im using a 1/8 cutting tip that came with the tool thanks for the tip ,as the board im using is a but rough on the surface the paper should make it a lot smoother.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

ouizul1 said:


> I print the names and epitaphs out...spray the back of the paper lightly with spray adhesive (Elmer's Multi-purpose)...wait 5 minutes...press it in place...then dremel right through the paper with a #569 1/16" cutter bit (it's actually a grout removal bit).
> 
> I used to do the trace and/or cut thing...but this is WAY faster. But I can really only effectively dremel the outlines through the paper. The paper tends to get in the way when trying to clear the insides of the letters. So after doing the outlines, I remove the paper, then clear the insides of the letters.


Yes, i agree. This is the method I used for my tombstones and it was much easier than when I tried tracing and then dremeling.

*Psyko99*...thanks for the download usage tips. I also had this same question/issue.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great info!


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I have to say this works very well unless you get into small script but way faster .I devised a way to spray paint letters after the facing had been done on the stone I spead petroleum jelly on thearea i didnt want to be painted sprayed away wait til it drys soap and water and Bob's your uncle.Great Tip Many thanks


----------

